# Mahindra 485 DI Power Steering



## SNH9 (Jul 1, 2014)

HI, I am new to the forum and was needing any information I could get. I have a Mahindra 485 2wd with approx. 500 hours. Power steering had been working as it should until the other day when I went to use it. Steering works fine turning to the right but once it comes back to center and turn the wheel to the left it stops and will not turn. I have checked fluid levels, raised front wheels off of the ground with the engine running and shutoff with the same results. Is there any adjustment in the steering box that could be made? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

